# JLT Tower recommendations



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I moved here a week ago and from the initial research before we came out, I was pretty set on Marina/ JBR but after seeing a bunch of apartments last weekend I thought it would be better to come inland a bit and JLT offers a bit more space for your money and traffic looks a bit easier.

What we're looking for:

130k budget - to get what we want in the marina we're looking at 150k+and as it's company money, we can't increase to the 150.
2 bedrooms, not too fussed on the size of the bedrooms.
Decent size lounge, bedroom sizes aren't too important, don't really want to waste money on a maid room because the hoover/ ironing board can go in the 2nd bedroom wardrobes.
Decent size kitchen, we love cooking.
Balcony, 2 would be a bonus to keep the washing out the way.
Quiet end of JLT so we can relax with a gin on the balcony in the evening without thumping bar music/ 24 hour construction. Within walking distance of the metro bridges for Friday morning breakfast by the water/ meals out in the marina.
Parking for 1 car (2 is a bonus for visitors)

I see O2 tower, Al Seef and Greens towers being mentioned but the information is a bit old, are they still regarded as 'good' towers? Any other recommendations for good towers to look into?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

If I were you I would also consider areas such as Tecom, Greens, The Views etc. JLT is not really famous for good traffic and good build quality. I had a colleague who lived in one building (I believe it was Concordia tower) and all of his stuff got mouldy due to a ventilation flaw in the design of the building...


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Cheers Froglet, will check them out.

I see you're from the Netherlands. I've just spent 6 weeks working in Deventer before moving here - it's a beautiful country, very much like Wales with more rivers and without the hills.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There absolutely no traffic issues in JLT these days now that they finished the road infrastructure.

Some buildings to check out:

Al Sheera Tower (Cluster E)
Global Lake View (E)
Lake City Tower (D)
Dubai Arch (G)
Green Lake Towers (S)
MAG 214 (R)
New Dubai Gate (Q)


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Gavtek, certainly some to look into there.

I've only been working here a week, the office looks out onto SZR, been getting in at 7 and the traffic looks fine to me. The commute at home was an hour on a good day so looking forward to walking/ metro on days I don't need the car.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

JLT is district cooling, and the cooling charges are both quarterly (fixed) and monthly (based on usage). It can become quite expensive and when you add the cooling charges to the rent, it eliminates most of the differential between the cheaper JBR rents and higher rents for a comparable apartment in the Marina. Most Marina buildings are "chiller free," with JBR being the main exception.

The advantage of JBR these days is that it's now largely traffic free. It probably has the best traffic of any community on that side of Dubai. 

I do second looking at the Greens/Views. Better quality finishes than many JBR apartments, and the highrises are very nice. No chiller charges. Nice sense of community. Some of the low rises have fairly large apartments.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> JLT is district cooling, and the cooling charges are both quarterly (fixed) and monthly (based on usage). It can become quite expensive and when you add the cooling charges to the rent, it eliminates most of the differential between the cheaper JBR rents and higher rents for a comparable apartment in the Marina. Most Marina buildings are "chiller free," with JBR being the main exception.
> 
> The advantage of JBR these days is that it's now largely traffic free. It probably has the best traffic of any community on that side of Dubai.
> 
> I do second looking at the Greens/Views. Better quality finishes than many JBR apartments, and the highrises are very nice. No chiller charges. Nice sense of community. Some of the low rises have fairly large apartments.


JBR is now traffic free? ????????

is there another JBR that i don't know about!!


----------

